

MIDI Web Karaoke: Let's sing like in the 90's - nfroidure
http://karaoke.insertafter.com/

======
nfroidure
A toy project to play MIDI Karaoke (.kar) files right in your browser using
the WEB MIDI API.

Enjoy MIDI nostalgia :D.

